# JDBC Connection refused Problem



## Tux (15. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich benutze ein Programm, das sich zu einer Mysql-Datenbank verbinden soll. Jedoch kommt, wenn ich das Programm starte eine Fehlermeldung:


```
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to connect to any hosts due to exception: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 

java.net.ConnectException
MESSAGE: Connection refused

STACKTRACE:

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:124)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:225)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:1783)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:450)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:411)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:512)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(DriverManager.java:171)
	at de.cron.zde.model.DMTimetool.connectServer(DMTimetool.java:57)
	at de.cron.zde.model.DMTimetool.<init>(DMTimetool.java:39)
	at de.cron.zde.Init.main(Init.java:32)


** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
```

Wenn ich zu einer anderen Mysql-Datenbank verbinde ist alles in Ordnung. Ich komme auch per Mysql Kommandozeile auf die Datenbank drauf mit meinem user und Passwort. Nur eben nicht per Java. Das Programm läuft auf demselben Rechner wie die Datenbank. Als URL habe ich schon localhost, 127.0.0.1 und die IP des Rechner ausprobiert. Hat leider alles nichts gebracht. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß
Tux


----------



## foobar (15. Dez 2004)

Verwendest du einen SecurityManager? Wenn ja hast du eine Policy angelegt?


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Dez 2004)

welches OS?


----------



## Tux (15. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Ich verwende ein Debian Linux als OS. Security Manager? Nicht das ich wüßte, aber was genau ist das 


Gruß
Tux


----------



## foobar (15. Dez 2004)

Ein SecurityManager ist ein Programm, daß den beim Zugriff auf bestimmte Klassen eine Überprüfung durchführt, ob der Benutzer überhaupt berechtigt ist diese Aktion auszuführen. Zu diesem Zweck werden Policys angelegt, in denen deklariert wird, über welche Rechte der entsprechende Benutzer verfügt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Dez 2004)

such mal hier im Forum, das war schon mal da

Debian verbietet 3306 irgendwie, den muss man extra öffnen!!


Debian mysqld policy is to not listen on port 3306 (even though
port was set in /etc/mysql/my.cnf). I had to comment out
"skip-networking" in the config file to make mysql listen on
both sockets and an TCP/IP port.


----------



## Tux (15. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Danke! Hab ich wohl übersehen. Hatte nämlich schon etliches angeschaut, nur nichts gefunden was mir half. Das mit skip-networking war goldrichtig. Jetzt gehts auch  Thx!

Gruß
Tux


----------

